
WhatsApp must not be 'place for terrorists to hide' - mnw21cam
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-39396578
======
mnw21cam
Also relevant:
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/26/amber_rudd_calls_for...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/26/amber_rudd_calls_for_encryption_workaround/)

